

FTC Wants More Obvious Mobile Privacy Options - kellyhclay
http://www.hasoffers.com/blog/ftc-pushes-obvious-mobile-privacy-options/

======
joshs633
Personally, I want advertisers to have as much information about me as they
can, as long as they use it so they can serve ads with the most relevancy
possible. If I have to look at ads (a necessary evil in the current market in
many contexts), I want the ads to be for something I'm interested in so the
ads become closer and closer to 'content' rather than ads.

------
fxmartini
I think there's definitely a need for more privacy options, but I have doubts
that the FTC or any federal agency really understands the issue well enough to
be anything more than a hindrance to making it happen.

